# face paint



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

If I'm in a situation where my face or bifocals will give off a glare I use a cap/hat with the mesh face mask, that way when I gets 'em in close I can flip it up and ugly 'em to death, I save a lot of ammo that way.   :lol:

Seriously since I've gotten old and gotta wear glasses I use the mesh jobbies that drop in front of my face (the kind they make for turkey hunting) when need be, as I'm always worried about glare off the lenses of my glasses. Doesn't bother me shooting but is a PITA when trying to get the call up to my mouth in a hurry, so I learned not to hurry.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

When I use it, which is few and far between, I just put it on the top of my cheeks, nose, and around the jaw bone. Just enough to break up. All the other times I use a hat. Never fails
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> On your face


Lmao!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

Face paint is an absolute must at all times. If you do not use it you are not a waterfowl hunter.


Please note that face paint must be worn extremely thick and is only effective if wearing a black Zink hoodie with a lanyard full of bands purchased on eBay.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

mattogtr said:


> both The Dude AND JackieTreeHorn commented on this thread... Far out


he pours a mean caucasian.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Big Honkers said:


> Face paint is an absolute must at all times. If you do not use it you are not a waterfowl hunter.
> 
> 
> Please note that face paint must be worn extremely thick and is only effective if wearing a black Zink hoodie with a lanyard full of bands purchased on eBay.


Damn, I've been doing it wrong this whole time. I thought it was supposed to be done more like the Foiles crew.....including the dog.


----------



## integritybob (Mar 10, 2009)

In the field layout hunting not so much. In the marsh don't leave home without it. Take a distant look at your partners face next time your in the marsh on a sunny day. I bet you change your opinion fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If your in the marsh with me you paint your face or you don't hunt bottom line


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Tried it, hated it now I wear a mask.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

integritybob said:


> In the field layout hunting not so much. In the marsh don't leave home without it. Take a distant look at your partners face next time your in the marsh on a sunny day. I bet you change your opinion fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If your in the marsh with me you paint your face or you don't hunt bottom line



Agree. I'll take any advantage I can get, so I wear facepaint unless it is cold enough to wear a fleece face mask.

Getting it off is never an issue. Keep a pack of baby wipes in your blind bag. A couple of baby wipes will pull all of that paint off your face very easily.


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

Water_Hazard said:


> Face paint works great for those that can't grow a beard.


 
I wear both!:lol:...im drivin the boat


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I use paint everytime out. I'd prefer to use the ninja mask but it makes my glasses fog up when it's cold out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

integritybob said:


> In the field layout hunting not so much. In the marsh don't leave home without it. Take a distant look at your partners face next time your in the marsh on a sunny day. I bet you change your opinion fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If your in the marsh with me you paint your face or you don't hunt bottom line



tell your partner to wear a camo billed hat and to stop looking anywhere but down and he won't stick out so bad.


those that use facepaint and swear it makes a huge difference - do you use face paint on your hands when you call? As far as i know, your hand is the same color of your face, roughly the same amount of surface area and can't be gloved when calling.......

i would rather just spend an extra few minutes brushing up a blind or hide to where i can better hide myself than have to use my wife's makeup-remover after a hunt.


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

:lol:


:yikes:


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

Check this stuf out. Super easy cleanup.

www.carbomask.com

JIM


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I used camo face paint for the first time this weekend, and I never plan to go back to a facemask again. Unless it is really cold out.

Redneckman


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

thedude said:


> ...than have to use my wife's makeup-remover after a hunt.


stuff i used this weekend 99% wiped off with a dry paper towel... was actually pretty slick.


----------



## jbo (Oct 12, 2007)

bender said:


> stuff i used this weekend 99% wiped off with a dry paper towel... was actually pretty slick.


 
whats it called?


----------



## Duck59 (Oct 4, 2010)

JBO 
it is called Cut em face paint, I think you should get some for your huntin partners, esp your Dad !!! :lol:


----------



## eagle eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy the carbomask locally?Gander mtn,franks,dicks,etc Thanks


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

duckhunterr13 said:


>


Who took pictures of mintgreenwalleyemachine?


----------



## Blazin Guns (Feb 22, 2008)

Carry a cork and lighter with you. Burn the end of the cork, apply to face. Wipes off easy. Also, helps kill scent when deer hunting, (carbon).


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

I found the secret to removing face paint a few years ago -- baby wipes. They work great and have a number of other uses in the field too. I usually use face paint when duck hunting, I think I have a Hunter's Specialty camo compact or something like that -- it has the mirror. If I use the paint, I do include the back of my right hand (my left is usually gloved) and my ears too. I still keep my head down, but the paint helps, IMO.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Blazin Guns said:


> Carry a cork and lighter with you. Burn the end of the cork, apply to face. Wipes off easy. Also, helps kill scent when deer hunting, (carbon).


you beat me too it best way cause its dry and there is no greasiness or oils. whipes off with water and is very cheap!!!!
[/COLOR] 
like ive heard the duck commander say ducks have a morbid fear of eyes... not necessarily your face but they see your eyes and instinctivly think predator. cover your eyes with glasses or dont look up


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

In case you don't have baby wipes, shaving cream also works to remove face paint...


----------



## eagle eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey guys,I tried to go to carbomask.com and could not log in to there web site.Is this normal? I was going to buy some paint,but I wanted to log in first.


----------

